# Dual Subs - Again!!!



## Ulfilias (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi There,

A long time ago I had an awesome cinema set-up and posted here under the name of Alaric....Alas I was forced to move and never fully finished the cinema room anyway!

I mothballed most my kit and it's sat arround for a while in my new house while I had a living room set-up and it was OK, but I bought the house with the option of using the attic room as a cinema and have recently figured a way to do a workable install yet not trash the room and the "Bedroom" value of the house.

I'm running a Yamaha DSP-Z9, with a Nakamichi av1 (basically an upgraded Emotiva UMC-200) doing HDMI digital duties into the 7.1 input. I've got a pair of Mirage Om-6's, 3 pairs of OM-R2's, a OM-C2 and a pair of Servo 15's.

Eq is in the form of a BFD, though there is a little on the Yamaha and quite a lot on the AV1.

The Yamaha is slightly odd in that unless you press the Pure Direct button on the 7.1 input, it processes the input, so all the sound processing works (hall, rock, expanded digital, THX, etc) and it expands the sound to include presence speakers and also dual sub output of Left / Right.

The subs are currenty behind my accoustically transparent screen, inside the main from left and right speakers, so not co-located. I could stack them, but having left and right bass would probably help with intergration etc.

It's a long while since I played with this set-up and am looking for advice and comments and suggestions etc.

Just got a new USB umik-1 and will hopefully get a chance to play with REW and the system over the weekend and see what I can do with it

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Welcome back, Ulfilias! I'm having trouble finding a specific REW question here, so I'll move your post to the Home Theater set up section in hopes it'll grab more attention.


----------



## Ulfilias (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi There,

I'm atempting to use REW to set-up my dual subs, and my Nak AV1, which is similar to the Emotiva UMC-200 and was looking for advice in regards to that!

I had a play over the weekend with REW and the BFD. I can hook up to one of the inputs, measure and get response, though I must admit it comes out loud. Had to turn the subs down to quater on their plate amps. Wondering if this is my laptop levels as i only have a headphone port on it. The BFD was yet to -10 rather than +4 on the input.

I got a rough thing going. Did a left then right and then looked at the summed output and checked with the BFD in bypass that it was making a difference. Though my graphs are a bit bumpy as it's an L shaped room and has sloping ceilings 


Not quite sure how I connect up to the rest of the channels though. HDMI/Sp-dif are out as the laptop doesn't do those (not sure a portable soundcard would be of use). I may just have to unplug/replug leads through the 7.1 input?

Ta,
Lee


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Maybe I'm a bit slow (okay, I *am* a bit slow), but I'm having trouble figuring out where to put your thread. I sense different questions amongst your posts, so it seems to me that the topic is a moving target. Should we now move it to System Setup & Connection or leave it here? The other option I see is to divide your questions into several posts, one in each of the appropriate forums. Sorry for the trouble.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

WOw epic subs, way out of my budget. Got any pics of your theater??

Amazing set up you got!


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Remember the subs are "stereo" and also "mono", depending on setting in the Yamaha.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Phillips said:


> Remember the subs are "stereo" and also "mono", depending on setting in the Yamaha.


Wish Onkyo had that, and no sub eq


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Placement is important options:

Sub A middle of front wall and sub B middle of back wall

Same as above using side walls

Front 2 corners

Sub A front left corner, sub B back right corner


----------



## Ulfilias (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi There,

Alas I haven't got round to getting any real pics of what i'm up as it's still very much a work in progress kinda thing!

Yep. The settings on the Yamaha are quite extensive. You can have dual mono, single output, stereo....And there's also a setting for Front / Back Subs.

Placement for me is as Stereo, so they are both at the front, left and right, inside the front speakers!

Lee


----------

